
Vapor 3.0.0 released - Swift web framework - basil
https://medium.com/@codevapor/vapor-3-0-0-released-8356fa619a5d
======
janekm
This is pretty exciting. Fully non-blocking based on SwiftNIO and using
Codable throughout (for Parsing and serializing content from HTTP messages,
creating database models, and rendering views according to the release notes)
are the headline features for me. I had a quick look at the new documentation
as well and it looks excellent.

When Swift was first released as open source the potential for using it
server-side felt really intriguing, it's great to see how far along the
community has come in such a fairly short time!

------
willio58
I’ve built a handful of projects using vapor and it’s been a great experience
so far. Their slack is a great place for getting help and just talking with
the community. Can’t wait to use 3.0 now.

------
andor
I'm sure this is great software and as quick as anyone needs, but their empty
body plaintext benchmark leaves a bad taste. It's not just that with an empty
body the results are even less relevant than typical "Hello World" benchmarks.
It's the other frameworks that they picked:

In their own benchmark, Vapor is about as quick Gin, written in Go.

Looking at Techempower's latest web framework comparison [0], we see that Gin
reaches only 27% the requests per second of the quickest tested framework, and
28% of the quickest framework written in Go.

[0]
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r15&hw=p...](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r15&hw=ph&test=plaintext&l=sg)

~~~
33degrees
To be fair, the entry for Go that is 3x faster than Gin isn't a framework,
it's just an http handling library. But it's clear their benchmarks are not
complete enough to be useful; it's unfortunate that Techempower's vapor tests
are broken.

------
vesak
Swift is a brilliant environment. Always good to see more adoption for it.

[http://swift.org](http://swift.org)

I simplify it as an easier Rust that comes with an official REPL.

------
benbristow
Do you need a Mac to use this? The getting started guide says you need Xcode.

~~~
vesak
Ubuntu LTS is a first-class citizen for Swift, and some Linux distros have
unofficial packages. It includes a cli application like many other frameworks
do.

